# Sears Point 03/05



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> hopefully, you guys can help me entertain her, and you instructor types can give her some rides. oh yeah, she is single and eligible for you who are lookin'.


 Hmmmm.... Maybe I will pop up there to help out and hitch more rides :rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I think that this is the list so far of people going? Feel free to add/delete to list.
> 
> - Raffi
> - Stuka
> ...


I'll be there too, can't wait!!!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I'll be there too, can't wait!!!


Updated list:
- Raffi
- Stuka
- Galun
- Cchan
- Interlocker
- Lee
- Lincoln Boy on the 99
- Doeboy
- Liuk3
- Jvr530

Finally, another 530 brethren to hit the tracks. Seems like the only 5-series who go to these things are M5s, 545s, and 540s if there are any at all.


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Looks like the weather should clear up for the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Finally, another 530 brethren to hit the tracks. Seems like the only 5-series who go to these things are M5s, 545s, and 540s if there are any at all.


I just got into this whole advanced driver training thing this year. This will probably be the only time I track the 530, I've got a 330ci with performance pkg (no, I didn't call it a ZHP :yikes: ) on order due in early summer. 

I'll be in D group, so probably won't see many of you verterans, but we should try to at least introduce ourselves to put a face with a screen name. :thumbup:

See u at the drivers meeting on Saturday morning!!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Due to current issues of being politically correct, I'm afraid I can't use the joke I'd like to in response to your comment.
> 
> ha!!


:slap: :nono: 

:angel: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> hey, a friend of mine from back east is gonna come up to Sear's Pt to hitch rides. she came with me to PIR last year and had fun with the rides. hopefully, you guys can help me entertain her, and you instructor types can give her some rides. oh yeah, she is single and eligible for you who are lookin'.


:clap: :eeps: :angel:

Err... um... so does this mean you don't need a roommate that weekend? :banghead:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> I just got into this whole advanced driver training thing this year. This will probably be the only time I track the 530, I've got a 330ci with performance pkg (no, I didn't call it a ZHP :yikes: ) on order due in early summer.


:rofl: :thumbup:



> I'll be in D group, so probably won't see many of you verterans, but we should try to at least introduce ourselves to put a face with a screen name. :thumbup:
> 
> See u at the drivers meeting on Saturday morning!!!


Chances are you'll probably still see many of us at various points throughout the day. Sometimes we mill around the paddock to keep ourselves occupied too.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> :clap: :eeps: :angel:
> 
> Err... um... so does this mean you don't need a roommate that weekend? :banghead:


I got no problem sharing the room if you want to. We can easily fit three people in the room no problem. Just let me know if you want to share.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :clap: :eeps: :angel:
> 
> Err... um... so does this mean you don't need a roommate that weekend? :banghead:


You can also crash with Stuka and I if you can get a roll-away bed and promise not to snore too much! :neener:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> You can also crash with Stuka and I if you can get a roll-away bed and promise not to snore too much! :neener:


:rofl:

Hey it wouldn't be a sawmill if we didn't saw any logs there...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I just got into this whole advanced driver training thing this year. This will probably be the only time I track the 530, I've got a 330ci with performance pkg (no, I didn't call it a ZHP :yikes: ) on order due in early summer.
> 
> I'll be in D group, so probably won't see many of you verterans, but we should try to at least introduce ourselves to put a face with a screen name. :thumbup:
> 
> See u at the drivers meeting on Saturday morning!!!


Congrats on the new car! I'm pretty new at this stuff myself. See ya up there!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Congrats on the new car! I'm pretty new at this stuff myself. See ya up there!


Are you guys gonna caravan again???


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Are you guys gonna caravan again???


Yes, with our fearless leader, Butthead. :eeps: 

You're still not coming?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yes, with our fearless leader, Butthead. :eeps:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Yes, with our fearless leader, Butthead. :eeps:
> 
> You're still not coming?


And what time are you guys leaving? (so I can avoid being on the road at the same time)  I'm worried that I won't be able to get out of town until late. I HATE having a job!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> And what time are you guys leaving? (so I can avoid being on the road at the same time)  I'm worried that I won't be able to get out of town until late. I HATE having a job!


3:30 out of the Valley.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


>


:angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> And what time are you guys leaving? (so I can avoid being on the road at the same time)


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> 3:30 out of the Valley.


Cool deal! I'm *hoping* to get out of work by noon-ish and be on the road by 1-2pm, but that will depend on today's workflow, as well as whatever runs into the morning. If I do leave on time, I guess you guys will go flying by me at some point, since I only live about an hour closer.  I just want to get up there in time for registration... and dinner, of course.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> Are you guys gonna caravan again???


Heard a rumor that u might be in 4 this weekend? :yikes: :beerchug:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Heard a rumor that u might be in 4 this weekend? :yikes: :beerchug:


Who? Me? :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Who? Me? :angel:


 :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Who? Me? :angel:


What this all about? Send me an email and fill me in?? Are you trying the testing technique I suggested? haha!!!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> Who? Me? :angel:


Let me dust off some books from my library that you may need to borrow:

Volume I: Skywalker's "Learn the Jedi Mind Trick in 24 Hours"
Volume II: Mr. Spock's "Everything You Wanted to Know About the Vulcan Paralyzing Death Touch"
Volume III: John Rambo's "Guide to Survival Tactics During Combat"


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Let me dust off some books from my library that you may need to borrow:
> 
> Volume I: Skywalker's "Learn the Jedi Mind Trick in 24 Hours"
> Volume II: Mr. Spock's "Everything You Wanted to Know About the Vulcan Paralyzing Death Touch"
> Volume III: John Rambo's "Guide to Survival Tactics During Combat"


Volume IV: Random Guy's "Men's Guide to Surviving Sex and the City"

I have to watch Gone with the Wind with my fiance at some point for dragging her to Buttonwillow. :bawling:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> Volume IV: Random Guy's "Men's Guide to Surviving Sex and the City"
> 
> I have to watch Gone with the Wind with my fiance at some point for dragging her to Buttonwillow. :bawling:


:lmao: :rofl: :lmao: :rofl: :lmao:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> Volume IV: Random Guy's "Men's Guide to Surviving Sex and the City"
> 
> I have to watch Gone with the Wind with my fiance at some point for dragging her to Buttonwillow. :bawling:


 Nice long movie.... 

Just tell her "Frankly my dear... I don't give a damn..."  
(quote from the movie)


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Galun said:


> Volume IV: Random Guy's "Men's Guide to Surviving Sex and the City"
> 
> I have to watch Gone with the Wind with my fiance at some point for dragging her to Buttonwillow. :bawling:


My girlfriend probably hates that stupid Old Sluts in the City show even more than I do. :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Who? Me? :angel:


I got your tech sheet right here. :flipoff:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I got your tech sheet right here. :flipoff:


Oh that's harsh! :rofl:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Rain has stopped, and clouds starting to break... looks good for the weekend.
Drive safe guys, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> Volume IV: Random Guy's "Men's Guide to Surviving Sex and the City"
> 
> I have to watch Gone with the Wind with my fiance at some point for dragging her to Buttonwillow. :bawling:


Could have been worse. She could've made you watch a whole season of The Bachelor.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

cchan said:


> Rain has stopped, and clouds starting to break... looks good for the weekend.
> Drive safe guys, see you tomorrow!


Have fun guys. I will be there in spirit. I really wish I could be there.

The closest I'm going to get is racing Sears Point on GT4. But I am going karting tongiht. Have to get some racing in for the track fix.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*What a weekend!*

All I can say is WOW! What a great weekend of learning and fun, Fun, FUN! If you have been thinking about doing a track school, DO IT! If you haven't, get thinking about it and DO IT! You really have no idea what your car is capable of until you experience it in this environment. And you'll learn alot about yourself as well.

BMW CCA puts on a great program that is well run and the instructors know their stuff. Probably the most beneficial thing I did this weekend was take a ride in my instructor's stock E36 M3-4. Watching him drive and feeling how he handled the car exposed the areas I needed to work on. My next two sessions were very rewarding. The feeling of hitting the apex perfectly and running out of the corner at full throttle is exhilarating! I'll never look at a corner the same again.

It was good to meet a few of you guys from the So Cal crew. I hope you had a safe and ticket free trip back home.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> All I can say is WOW! What a great weekend of learning and fun, Fun, FUN! If you have been thinking about doing a track school, DO IT! If you haven't, get thinking about it and DO IT! You really have no idea what your car is capable of until you experience it in this environment. And you'll learn alot about yourself as well.
> 
> BMW CCA puts on a great program that is well run and the instructors know their stuff. Probably the most beneficial thing I did this weekend was take a ride in my instructor's stock E36 M3-4. Watching him drive and feeling how he handled the car exposed the areas I needed to work on. My next two sessions were very rewarding. The feeling of hitting the apex perfectly and running out of the corner at full throttle is exhilarating! I'll never look at a corner the same again.
> 
> It was good to meet a few of you guys from the So Cal crew. I hope you had a safe and ticket free trip back home.


It was good meeting you as well up there. I had a great time as well. I think that the biggest thing I learned from these track schools is that I really have a lot to learn...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> It was good to meet a few of you guys from the So Cal crew. I hope you had a safe and ticket free trip back home.


I didn't get to meet you...  I think I was headed off to get staged for my session... maybe some other time!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I think that the biggest thing I learned from these track schools is that I really have a lot to learn...


That's true for a lot of people... not just yourself... :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

And the learning never stops... not even for those who 'instruct' others on the fine art of driving.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I didn't get to meet you...  I think I was headed off to get staged for my session... maybe some other time!


Yes, we missed eachother. You were on your way and Ken pointed you out to me.

I don't think I can make Vegas in May, but Buttonwillow in June might be doable. 

I'm hooked!!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> hahaha!! Actually, I don't remember if I sang at all this weekend.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> [Pic of someone else]


Who wants to break it to him?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Lee said:


> Who wants to break it to him?


Isn't that Dan's car with the fugly body kit? :angel:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Isn't that Dan's car with the fugly body kit? :angel:


Hey man, I'm going to make a mold of that kit. It is *not* fugly. :angel:

Lee


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Lee said:


> Who wants to break it to him?


Yeah, I'll do that... No way you'd ever find that body kit on my car. hahaha!!!! :rofl: (no offense to the owner, who is a good friend, of course)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lee said:


> Who wants to break it to him?


Is that Dan Ross's car? I wasn't paying attention...

EDIT: Now that I think about it, the instructor in the car looks to, um, chunky to be Interlocker. :eeps:

EDIT 2: Corrected. I think.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Is that Dan Ross's car? I wasn't paying attention...


Is that Dan or Matt's car? I get confused.... :eeps:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Is that Dan Ross's car?


It's Dan driving his brother's car. Still, good work with song bubbles, Hack. Funny stuff.

Lee


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is that Dan or Matt's car? I get confused.... :eeps:


Matt wishes he's got a car. Is he old enough to drive yet?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Matt wishes he's got a car. Is he old enough to drive yet?


:doh: Doh! :rofl:


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

I asked the headon photo guy some questions. This is what I understood. They won't post the pics on the net at all and therefore not for purchase. The only way after the event that you know what to buy is if you picked up your plain paper contact sheet with your thumbnails prints on one side and the prices on the other side. If you try and contact them to buy through mail or voice or whatever, it might be a while before you get a respones because, according to him, they are on the road too much to do that kind of service. So, it kind of sounds like you buy what you like at the track or otherwise be really patient and remain hopeful. 

Personally it doesn't sound like a way to run a business. And, I'm not sure I'd pay 50$ for the 15 shots of my car that were on my contact sheet. But, it was nice to see that at least there was some consistency as to where the car was placed at the turns where it was photographed. My car was the 95 M3 red (no wing) with 5 spoke Fikse's and number 26A.

I didn't end up buying any since I've already got a bunch of pictures of my (former) LTW and my red M3 at other tracks.

I do appreciate the work the other photographers were doing there. Great pics were indeed taken.

Regards,
Marc
95M3


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> EDIT 2: Corrected. I think.


Yeah, that's me now, but what's with all the love-themed song choices? 

Of course, all these posts about that being the wrong car don't make any sense now, though.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Yeah, that's me now, but what's with all the love-themed song choices?
> 
> Of course, all these posts about that being the wrong car don't make any sense now, though.


:lmao:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> Yeah, that's me now, but what's with all the love-themed song choices?


Somehow my first choice "Bring Da Noise" just doesn't seem right for Sears...Or is it Laguna that has the Db restrictions?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Somehow my first choice "Bring Da Noise" just doesn't seem right for Sears...Or is it Laguna that has the Db restrictions?


:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup

Sears Point, Laguna Seca, and Thunderhill all have noise level restrictions. Laguna having the lowest dB levels that they'll ding you for.

HACK I didn't know you listen to PE.  :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup
> 
> Sears Point, Laguna Seca, and Thunderhill all have noise level restrictions. Laguna having the lowest dB levels that they'll ding you for.
> 
> HACK I didn't know you listen to PE.  :rofl:


Doode, find someone our age that didn't listen to PE. As far as I'm concerned they're still the greatest rappers ever. None of this gh3y P-Diddy crap.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Somehow my first choice "Bring Da Noise" just doesn't seem right for Sears...Or is it Laguna that has the Db restrictions?


Dude, U R OUT OF CONTROL! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
and to say all this started because I didn't want to leave my number on the windshield for the photographer... :angel:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

liuk3 said:


> Dude, U R OUT OF CONTROL! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> and to say all this started because I didn't want to leave my number on the windshield for the photographer... :angel:


Remember these? 


























\


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Remember these?


Classics!!!!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

95M3CSL said:


> My car was the 95 M3 red (no wing) with 5 spoke Fikse's and number 26A.


Marc, was that you who highbeamed me on the I-5 around the Buttonwillow area on Sunday night??? :dunno:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Remember these?


I can't get any work done now 'cause I am :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup !


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

This board makes it quite difficult to get any work done!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Doode, find someone our age that didn't listen to PE. As far as I'm concerned they're still the greatest rappers ever. None of this gh3y P-Diddy crap.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Marc, was that you who highbeamed me on the I-5 around the Buttonwillow area on Sunday night??? :dunno:


Sergio;

Yes, that was me that high beamed you (does that make me a beamer?)...

Anyway, I recognized your car and your wheels. Thought I'd say hello. Thanks for the foglight in return. I made it home by 9:30, exactly 6 hours after leaving SP. I tried to drive conservatively and let everyone else pass me on the interstate as well )

Glad you made it home okay. See you at the track again sometime. Perhaps Vegas?

Regards,
Marc


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Pics*

A lot of the pictures didn't come out too well - I should have given doeboy my 75-300 lens! Many of them were out of focus... Tried my best.

I think this might be cchan... but maybe not. I think he is car 21?

Hey doeboy, did you use hte facilities? :angel:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Liuk3*

Shall we have another discussion about your line?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Galun*

Mine...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Next time we get together I'll go over some of the nuances of action photography that I learned over the years.

A couple of simple adjustments on your camera will make those images 100X better. First open up the aperture and speed up your shutter, or adjust your ISO sensitivity up to about 400-800 on the DSLR so that you can stop down your aperture and still keep your shutter speed up. You can get some pretty good stop action at about 1/500 second, or if you have quick steady hands, you can stop down to about 250 and get some really nice shots with the background blurred but car in focus (but I prefer doing that in post-production). If you want the foreground to be in clear focus (i.e. 1 car out of a bunch) but the rest of the cars in the background blurry, open the aperture way wide (2.8 if your lense allow will give you a very narrow depth of field).

Another thing to look out for, is it's easier to get good exposure if the light source, in this case, the sun, is at about 45 degrees off the horizon and behind you to either your right or left (but not dead center). That way you minimize hotspots on the reflections and shadows and get a nice even exposure.

The attached picture is taken at Fontana mid to late afternoon, 1/500s shutter and 5.6 f aperture with my 300mm lense (5.6 is as low as the lense would go at that focal length). ISO sensitivity was set at 500.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> A lot of the pictures didn't come out too well - I should have given doeboy my 75-300 lens! Many of them were out of focus... Tried my best.
> 
> I think this might be cchan... but maybe not. I think he is car 21?
> 
> Hey doeboy, did you use hte facilities? :angel:


I think that Doeboy is sitting in pic #3 contributing to the pungent Butt-on-willow aroma wafting in the air. :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> A lot of the pictures didn't come out too well - I should have given doeboy my 75-300 lens! Many of them were out of focus... Tried my best.
> 
> I think this might be cchan... but maybe not. I think he is car 21?
> 
> Hey doeboy, did you use hte facilities? :angel:


:rofl: no I didn't... wonderful view from the 8a corner station huh? 

That's cchan... I remember he was car 19... at least... I'm pretty sure he was.... :eeps:

How well did I follow the cars with the camera? From those shots it doesn't look that bad but I remember shooting a lot more than that... were the rest of them just blurs? :doh:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> Shall we have another discussion about your line?


 :eeps:

Um, I don't think the one coming out of 6 was liuk3.... I believe that is an M3.

Other than that... line doesn't look bad to me.... :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I think that Doeboy is sitting in pic #3 contributing to the pungent Butt-on-willow aroma wafting in the air. :angel:


Hey!  :slap:

:angel:

Ok Mr. Smart Guy... if I was in there who was taking the pic huh?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> Shall we have another discussion about your line?


Thanks for posting the pics, Galun. :thumbup: 
As for the discussion on my line... aren't you supposed to be getting on a plane to leave the country soon?!!  :tsk: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Next time we get together I'll go over some of the nuances of action photography that I learned over the years.
> 
> A couple of simple adjustments on your camera will make those images 100X better. First open up the aperture and speed up your shutter, or adjust your ISO sensitivity up to about 400-800 on the DSLR so that you can stop down your aperture and still keep your shutter speed up. You can get some pretty good stop action at about 1/500 second, or if you have quick steady hands, you can stop down to about 250 and get some really nice shots with the background blurred but car in focus (but I prefer doing that in post-production). If you want the foreground to be in clear focus (i.e. 1 car out of a bunch) but the rest of the cars in the background blurry, open the aperture way wide (2.8 if your lense allow will give you a very narrow depth of field).
> 
> ...


Maybe you can explain your mad photo skillz to me later again in english...  Keep in mind the pics I took were taken with the camera in "idiot mode" (automatic). But definitely would be interested in learning how to operate those nice DSLRs a little better.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Hey!  :slap:
> 
> :angel:
> 
> Ok Mr. Smart Guy... if I was in there who was taking the pic huh?


You knew you were gonna be in there for a while, so you put it on automatic timer. I just hope that Galun got the camera sanitized afterwards.   :lmao:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Maybe you can explain your mad photo skillz to me later again in english...  Keep in mind the pics I took were taken with the camera in "idiot mode" (automatic). But definitely would be interested in learning how to operate those nice DSLRs a little better.


Hack, I'm with Doeboy on this one. No comprendo. Hablas ingles? 
Although, I also have no idea what a DSLR is either. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> You knew you were gonna be in there for a while, so you put it on automatic timer. I just hope that Galun got the camera sanitized afterwards.   :lmao:


 :flipoff: :throw:

:rofl:  :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Hack, I'm with Doeboy on this one. No comprendo. Hablas ingles?
> Although, I also have no idea what a DSLR is either. :dunno:


Digital Single Lens Reflex. It's the pimp type of camera that HACK and Galun have... the kinds all the photo buffs and pros use with the swappable lenses, adjustable shutter speed and all that cool stuff.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: no I didn't... wonderful view from the 8a corner station huh?
> 
> That's cchan... I remember he was car 19... at least... I'm pretty sure he was.... :eeps:
> 
> How well did I follow the cars with the camera? From those shots it doesn't look that bad but I remember shooting a lot more than that... were the rest of them just blurs? :doh:


In the rest of the picutres, the cars were out of focus when I zoomed into them using photoshop. We just need lenses with longer focal length next time, that's all. I had it in my backpack and I should have given you the whole backpack. We will try it again at WS / LV.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, Galun. :thumbup:
> As for the discussion on my line... aren't you supposed to be getting on a plane to leave the country soon?!!  :tsk: :rofl:


I will just start the discussion. We will make a point to pick on your line with photographic evidence everytime. :angel:

I leave in 14 hours and 10 minutes. But don't worry, there are lots of internet cafes in Europe.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, but all three were for the same thing! I guess it was one for each correction.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Yeah, but all three were for the same thing! I guess it was one for each correction.


That's ok. I've been blacked flagged while going for a ride with other instructors


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Yeah, but all three were for the same thing! I guess it was one for each correction.


Or maybe for each of your cool down laps after being black flagged?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Or maybe for each of your cool down laps after being black flagged?


Those weren't cool down laps... I _actually _ drive that slow! :yikes:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Those weren't cool down laps... I _actually _ drive that slow! :yikes:


I am a witness to his speed. :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Those weren't cool down laps... I _actually _ drive that slow! :yikes:


 :bs: :wahwah: :jack:


----------

